
Riding Rails: 2013 Rails Google Summer of Code Projects - Lightning
http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/2013/5/27/rails-google-summer-of-code-projects/
======
g3rald
I just was waiting for that. I was recently searching for a new open source
project in Ruby on Rails where i could collaborate to improve my skills and
generate some value...

